# Looking for information on these.....



## cyber5-0 (Dec 8, 2008)

Funny story. In 1996, I gave this equipment to a friend of mine. It was pulled from my vehicle that I competed in IASCA novice class with. He called me the other day saying he found them (after several moves) in boxes in his closet. Apparently, after I gave them to him, he boxed them up and never even used them. He asked if I wanted them back and I was like "hell yeah!" I was shocked with the condition of all pieces. Brought them home and hooked them up for testing. They work flawlessly! I can remember the EQT's but don't remember much about the amps. Does anyone have info on them? Supposedly they are 75x4. Additional specs would be great to know (2ohm stable, Signal to noise, etc). I have searched the internet, but no real information. I may just throw one of these in my Rubicon for the heck of it. Thanks!


image by https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/, on Flickr


image by https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/, on Flickr


image by https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/, on Flickr


image by https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/, on Flickr


image by https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/, on Flickr


----------



## HardCoreDore (Apr 30, 2014)

I had Sherwood amps I'm my very first "system". I use quotation marks b/c it was really pretty pathetic but o was just 16 and didn't know any better. 

As far as I know they were anywhere from decent to poor, as far as SQ goes. I would compare them to Jensen as far as quality. Somewhat of a lower mid-grade amplifier. Not quite as bad as Pyramid, and Boss but close. 

I do think maybe they made rated powercat least, but no more. In the days of cheater amps, that wasn't really considered a good thing. 


If you are currently running an old school Rubicon, I don't think you'd be very impressed. Just my 2 pennies...


----------



## cyber5-0 (Dec 8, 2008)

Jeep Rubicon, not Soundstream Rubicon. Thanks for the comments, but looking for reported specs.


----------



## HardCoreDore (Apr 30, 2014)

My bad I misread that last part. All Rubicons aside, it's rated at 120 per channel into 4 ohms. I don't know if that's accurate or not. The specs don't show a 2 ohm load. 

A few pages from the manual here:

 http://www.manualscenter.com/manuals/sherwood/xat300q-service-manual.html#.VAK_SXko7qA


----------



## Rodek (Aug 19, 2006)

I believe the XAT300Q was good for 90 watts x 4 RMS per channel into 4 ohms and 250 x 2 bridged in to 4 ohms. I owned one back in the 90's and can remember it as being reliable and a good performer. Fan cooled correct? It's big brother was the XAT400Q.


----------



## cyber5-0 (Dec 8, 2008)

Yes, they have two fans for cooling. When I tested them, they sounded pretty good, even compared to my Hertz amps. I wish they were U.S. made, but unfortunately, they are not.

I ran them pretty hard the other day to see if the fans would come on, and they do, so everything functions as it should. Due to the fan size, they whine pretty good when they are on full speed. The design would have been better if Sherwood would have used larger fans. The fan speed is dependent on temperature, so they don't run full speed unless you get the amp pretty warm. I pushed it in two channel mode with two tens for 30 minutes with the gains maxed out. It warmed up, but never got real hot. 

They are giants and pretty heavy. I could put several of today's amps in that heat sink! I'm sure the thermal grease needs to be replaced, so may work on that if I decide to run them for any length of time. May just look better on a board in my garage.


----------



## Rodek (Aug 19, 2006)

That's neat that you were able to power them up and run them. Yeah, I remember those fans were kinda loud too. They reminded me of Pioneer's H22 and H44 amps that were temperature controlled as well. I also don't recall my XAT300Q ever overheating either. You're also right about them being giants. Pretty big footprint for the power rating as compared to today's amps for sure. Don't they have dual 25 amp fuses?


----------



## cyber5-0 (Dec 8, 2008)

Yep, dual 25 amp fuses. It also has two power terminals and three ground terminals. However, after opening the case, it appears the three ground terminals are just an "aesthetics" thing as it's tied into only one ground rail inside the heat sink.


----------



## Rodek (Aug 19, 2006)

I remember the grounds but never took the cover off to peak at what was under the hood. Interesting how they were all tied together at one point. I really liked my old XAT-300Q and would like to find another one sometime. I would hook it up in my workshop for and easy life. If you ever consider selling one, let me know.


----------

